# OMG I cut my hair Dec 19/2009



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok guys/gals this I have need this done for a really really long time and just now decided while I was at the mall I would get my hair cut. I really proud of myself.

Ok so this photo was taken Sept 9/09 that's how long it was. It was getting really bad to brush so I knew it was time.






Ok and this picture was taken when I got home. Dec 19/09. I cut to just below my shoulders and the stylist asked if i wanted layers i'm like sure why not. So thats what she did, the curl is my natural curl  I'm gonna go back and get highlights done next week.


----------



## pOker (Dec 19, 2009)

ohh i like it  and i love the curlll!!! it looks very healthy and nice.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 19, 2009)

It looks a MILLION times better with the new cut! I think it looks really great!! Highlights would be awesome. You should keep it this length I think .


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 19, 2009)

It's gorgeous! When it's all cut up your natural curl looks beautiful, I do my hair like that a lot, except I use a lot of mousse and scrunch my hair to get it like that lol! I
have weird kind of wavy hair


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome!!
I wish I could get my hair to do something like that.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 20, 2009)

That looks great Rebecca,

I could never have long hair,to much to look after....i myself have to have my hair just above my shoulders,so it sits just above...i just got mine cut last week...but i think it could have been just a touch shorter.....but when i get my holidays from work on the 24thi'm goingback to the hairdressersto get high lights put through my hair.


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 20, 2009)

wow! looking good!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 20, 2009)

looks great!!!!!!


----------



## messes002 (Dec 20, 2009)

I think that it looks a lot better with the new cut!I have short hair with layers in it that is really easy to take care of!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 20, 2009)

Awh Its lovely rebecca, I hope it stays juat as nice and easy to comb for you


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 20, 2009)

What a pretty cut and color!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks great and love the curls. You are so lucky to have curly hair. Mine is so straight.


----------



## Stanza (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks healthy and beautiful


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG I love it. It looks great!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2009)

*Jessyka wrote: *


> What a pretty cut and color!


I know eh. The color is all NATURAL!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanx everyone for the wonderful comments. I loving how easy it is to brush my hair now.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 21, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Thanx everyone for the wonderful comments. I loving how easy it is to brush my hair now.


Pity I dont have that easy task, and mine is sholder lenght


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 21, 2009)

Gotta love that bouncy curl!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like it!! And I love the color of your natural hair! I have natural curl, just like yours. But I have light brown hair. LOl.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

i just dont brush mine lol jk

and did you donate the hair?


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 22, 2009)

You r one HOT lady!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i just dont brush mine lol jk
> 
> and did you donate the hair?


LOL Unfortunately brushing my hair is kinda of required when I have to put it up for work. 
AHH Nope didn't donate my hair.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

That hair cut did you wonders, Your hair is amazing, The curls look really nice!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2009)

Today I put the finishing touches on my hair  I put Highlights in and had it straightened 'cause Kris(my sis) didn't like it curly, but she doesn't like it straight either. Can't satisfy her. lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

How is Kris?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> How is Kris?


Kris who?? lol She's alive, want her back??


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Kris who?? lol She's alive, want her back??


Sure, you should see the new Shelter.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Kris who?? lol She's alive, want her back??
> ...


I would love to come visit. But i'm a little short on cash this year . I once I get going well with Primerica I'll be able to save more money and do a bit of Traveling I hope.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok here's a photo of hair from the back






And a picture of me.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 23, 2009)

It's gorgeous! Did you get it thinned?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> It's gorgeous! Did you get it thinned?


Nope. When I got it cut she layered it.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 23, 2009)

The picture of your face ain't showing, Fix it please! Let everyone see what you look like!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> The picture of your face ain't showing, Fix it please! Let everyone see what you look like!


Showing up fine on my end


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> The picture of your face ain't showing, Fix it please! Let everyone see what you look like!


Fine here too


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The picture of your face ain't showing, Fix it please! Let everyone see what you look like!
> ...


Sorr girls didn't give the computer enough time to load!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks good but I like it wavy/curly


----------

